# Solved: Slow Computer - High Physical Memory Percentage



## benjibo (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a newbie trying to fix a friends computer. She just bought it used and it was working fine until she downloaded something that she thought would allow her to watch TV on her computer. I tried a few things listed below, but didn't solve the issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'll continue to look online for troubleshooting info. I'll post if I find it.

Problem: Very Slow, High Physical Memory % (80's to 90's) and CPU Usage (mostly 3-10%, but occasionally 100%). NOTE: The computer runs fine for few minutes after first turned on, then has the aforementioned issues a few minutes after.

I Tried: Used Malwarebytes - I attached the log - and it found some things (My Web Search files) which I had it delete. I also used MSConfi to turn off unnecessary start up stuff.

Computer: 
Compaq Presario CQ62, Windows 7 Home Premium x64, Celeron 2.2Ghz, 2 GB RAM, Avast Antivirus.

Thank you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save and then install the free version of

*SUPERAntiSpyware 5.6.0.1012*

Make sure to update the definition files during the install process.

Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages, it may offer.

Make sure to uncheck and decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version, if it's offered.

After it's installed and updated, restart the computer.

Run a QUICK scan with it.

When the scan is finished, select and remove EVERYTHING it found.

Restart the computer, if prompted to, so the removal process can finish.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, then type in

*%temp%* (% is the percentage symbol on the number 5 key)

Once that temp folder appears and you can view its contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside it.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal behavior. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

If a massive number of files are being deleted, the computer may appear to "hang". Be patient and wait for the deletion process to finish.

After it's done, restart the computer.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Using a computer that still contains all the "debris" and issues from its previous owner isn't advisable or recommended.

That Compaq Presario CQ62 series laptop should have a built-in system recovery partition that allows it to be reverted back to its original factory condition.

What's the product number(P/N) and/or model number(M/N) number that's on the sticker so we can confirm the exact CQ62 model laptop your friend has.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## benjibo (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for replying flavallee. I'll try the SuperAnti and then try the %temp% command and post the results.

The P/N - M/N sticker is not on the laptop. The only sticker is the Windows 7 sticker. Can I find the model number via the OS or by looking inside the laptop?


----------



## benjibo (Oct 23, 2012)

I tried SuperAntiSpyware and it found some more junk and they got deleted. I then deleted everything in the temp folder except for one .txt file that Windows didn't allow. I'm still having the same problem: Slow, Physical Memory 97% and currently CPU 100%. When I deleted everything from the Recycle Bin, it took a long time too. I would like to figure this out with help from flavallee or whomever would like to contribute, but I'm wondering if I should just use a Windows 7 CD and the COA sticker on the laptop and just re-install the OS. Is this legal, and if so, recommended? I prefer to keep trying with eliminating possible causes if you have the patience. Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and allow the Crucial System Scanner to load and run.

After it's finished and it displays a report, copy-and-paste the link to that report here so I can go there and view it.

------------------------------------------------------------

Go to Start - Run - *MSCONFIG* - OK - "Startup" tab.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## benjibo (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you for your time and advice flavallee. I found some info online earlier (before your last post) and tried it. The info directed me to Start-Type Services-Click on Services-Scroll to Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service and Disable. Along with cleaning up the malware with SuperAnti and emptying Temp folder, I believe the issue is resolved. It seems like it was a few unrelated issues. I spent quite a bit of time with this. Without your help, it would have been a lot longer. Thanks again and I look forward to your future posts and replies on this forum. Thanks again. 

Can I send you a Starbucks card or something? Lol. I'm serious. I appreciate the help.

BenjiBo in San Diego, CA


----------



## benjibo (Oct 23, 2012)

I also saved Crucial System Scanner to my Favs for future use. Thanks again


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

Did the Crucial System Scanner report show the complete CQ62 model number?

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## benjibo (Oct 23, 2012)

I just ran the scanner. Here is the link: http://http://www.crucial.com/systemscanner/viewscanbyid.aspx?id=C221DCE731D926C3


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The link is incorrect and not working.

What was the complete CQ62 model number that it showed?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## benjibo (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry about that. It shows motherboard model 1484; no computer model. Here it is again: http://www.crucial.com/systemscanner/viewscanbyid.aspx?id=C221DCE731D926C3


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That didn't help. Thanks anyway.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

